# Totally Unsocialized to the point..



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

we are getting unhappy by the day with how dusty does not learn social skills.
I take him to the dog park once a week ( not more b/c of my schedule) , there he might play with some dog, but often he will go next to me rather than interacting, I keep pushing him to play. There he is not aggressive toward other dogs/adults/children, he tend to walk away from them.
Whenever someone comes into the house he barks and at times moves toward the person as tonip them-so far has not.
Tonight we had company 2 children , I had to put him in a room to keep the children safe, at one point we came into the room and one child was able to pet him ,but when the child was going toget up, he attempted tobite her.
I am at my wits ends, I am not sure how to punisch this behavior, we had strongly said NO!!, held his mouth, told him to STOP!!, nothing seems to help. I even attempted to cotact the Dog Whisper for some clues but..not taking new cases.
I am in Northern Nj and have looked for a trainer, but not really sure. Thought about once a week take him at recess time to the local school to get flooded..
Any help guidance will be help, since this is becoming a big problem for our family.:frusty:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

do you have any friends with dogs? that he can develop a regular relationship with?
does he or can he go to doggie daycare?
Did he go to a PetSmart or something training class ? for training and socializing?

Mostly, this has to do with confidence and you need to help him with this, at his pace, depending on age and demeanor.

I do have a trainer I worked with but not sure if he comes to Northern NJ.
I am in Northern NJ, perhaps we could have a playdate at some point.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*unsocialized...*

I took him toPetco and he did just Ok.
No I donot have friends with dogs.
I live in Leonia, Let me know about your trainer, Pleeese.
I would love to try to do some play dates ,email me back
Thanks


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Socialization is so important and really starts with the breeder. This is where picking the right breeder is so important. Was he like this when you added him? It is also just as important to continue that training when you get him. 

If you are in an area where there is an AKC training club, I highly recommend those, if there is one in your area. If he is as bad and scared as you said, I would look for someone who can do one on one before you put him in puppy classes as well. Dora wasn't socialized well when I got her and was pretty insecure. I will be honest and tell you it is has been TONS of work to get her where she is today. She still doesnt love people but she would never snap at anyone. 

I would also say flooding an insecure puppy at recess time isn't a good idea. There he is likely to bite someone as he is petrified and overwhelmed. Kind of like the Cesar show, it is tiny baby steps with a dog with issues. If a dog is fully snapping at this point, it is only a matter of opportunity to where he bites a child. I would get professional help where ever you can.

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I just looked up NJ. Sorry don't know where you are but here are a list of AKC clubs. If they dont have one on one, I am sure they can recommend trainers in your area who might specialize in behavioral training or do one on ones.

http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/training_clubs/index.cfm?action=search_state&state=NJ


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry Maria that you are having these issues. There appears to be 2 different issues. Let us talk about the kids first. I would consider 1 child at a time who would follow your rules. I would hold your dog and let the child pet him. Take one step at a time to let your dog become more confident with kids.

Re: the dog park, it is not unusual for dogs to be selective about who they play with. Dogs are much more comfortable with those dogs that they see on a regular basis and can learn to trust. That is why puppy school works. The dog sees the same dogs for several weeks in a row. 

How old is Dusty?

Perhaps you can start by setting your friends up to ring your bell. You can aproach to door with Dusty on leash and a treat. Tell him to look at you and treat him prior to opeing the door. Do not open the door until he is sitting quietly at your side. (That is why it is a friend on the other side who already knows what you are trying to do.)

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

It may just be how you worded things but my first thought at reading your description was that you might want to change your approach and start rewarding positive behavior instead of punishing negative behavior.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*unsocialized...*

Thank you, As you see I am glued to the web, need some help. 
I just emailed the Elizabeth, Montclair, North Bergen sites. will also call them on Monday ( as soon as I get a break) inthe meantime will continue to surf the web in look of clues
Thanks again


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What is "flooding"?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*he might be a shy dog...*

I have an outgoing one and a very shy one. Daisy prefers to sit by me. She will go to children if they sit on the ground and she can come to them. I take them to elementary schools but don't let her get flooded or she is afraid. One or two kids sit down at a time and she goes to them and they give her a little treat.

Neither one of my dogs enjoys the dog park much, they prefer only to play with each other or dogs they know...usually ones their size or smaller or any dog that sort of looks like a havanese...ie shihtzus, maltese, poodles or mixes with curved tails.

Not all companion dogs are going to be into everyone and everything...most of all they are in to you!

Good luck. Mine have both been in obedience and agility training. Daisy doesn't do agility because she doesn't like the sounds of the equipment when it hits the ground. Riki, my social dog thinks the whole thing is a great event.

Both dogs raised exactly the same way, different temperaments.

Please don't leave your dog unattended with kids, the kids need training more than the dog from what I have observed with mine. Even adults try to squeeze their faces. People have to realize they are dogs, not toys.

Bless your heart.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*unsocialized...*

Flooding when someone is overwhelmed by stimuli, too much of something .
It is used a lot in behavior modification with people, but I guess dogs are not people...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

maria v said:


> Flooding when someone is overwhelmed by stimuli, too much of something .
> It is used a lot in behavior modification with people, but I guess dogs are not people...


Thank you, Maria!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

If your dog is cautious, shy or fearful, I would recommend the book, "The Cautious Canine" by Patricia McConnell.

The book is really a 30 page pamphlet that is very easy to understand. It gives you 5 easy steps to work on to build confidence in your dog.

It's sold at Amazon for $6.95. Here's a link:

Amazon.com: The Cautious Canine: Patricia B. McConnell: Books


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maria, 

Sorry to hear about your dog. I wish I had some advice, but I have the same problem as you right now with Marble. He barks and growls and every dog and person and has bit one child. The others had some great advice, and the book "The Cautious Canine" sounds promising. Getting a trainer is a great idea and will at least be a source of support for you. Let us know how everything goes. 
Gina


----------

